# Worlds HOTTEST Pepper



## redneck69 (Dec 3, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...s-hottest-pepper-is-hot-enough-to-strip-paint

Just saw this on yahoo..now this would be an interesting one to dry and grind up..and use a few granuals with a dry rub

its called the Naga Viper.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well give it a shot and when you can talk tell us how hot it really is.


----------



## keela07 (Jan 3, 2011)

Before they came out with tis pepper, the ghost was the hottest. I ate a slice of the ghost pepper, and it is way hot! I am a huge fan of spicy foods, but that pepper would make it so it is the only flavor or burning sensation you would feel or taste! I have never done it, but even the ghost pepper seemed like i swallowed FIRE!


----------



## redneck69 (Jan 3, 2011)

i have a friend that got some dried ghost pepper seasoning mix..a lil goes a llllooooonnnnngggggg way.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey guys,I am a fan of heat myself,like habenero the best.Anything more is waste.Just a warning for those who may not know....always were rubber gloves and some sort of eye protection when handling these kinds of peppers.They could easily land you on the hospital.I had a friend at one time who dried peppers for salt/dry rubs.one day while working with his peppers and drinking a cold one he decided to step out for a quick pee........no gloves and he didn't wash his hands,only took a couple of seconds for him to go screaming across the yard with his pants down.water only helped a little.he says he could see his fingerprints for a while afterward.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 3, 2011)

take your pick!


----------

